# help needed opening a new coffee shop



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)

hi everyone

i am think of opening a new coffee shop and i have never been in this business i have found an excellent touristic location i want the theme to be superhero marvel dc comic themes but i don't know would that theme violate copyright

any help is appreciated

thanks


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

azami1605 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i am think of opening a new coffee shop and i have never been in this business i have found an excellent touristic location i want the theme to be superhero marvel dc comic themes but i don't know* would that theme violate copyright*
> 
> ...


Almost certainly.... Marvel & DC make millions from licensing their products....

I would reckon it's unlikely they would be too chuffed....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If they found out you would get your ass sued. Marvel is owned by Disney they would take you to the cleaners.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Could combine coffee and comic sales, though I'm not sure about the size of that market segment.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

There is one restaurant in Glasgow, Ad Lib in the Merchant City and the tables are all covered in old comics. Could always ask them if they licenced the use or if some legal loophole allowed them to make use of the comics but not say it's a DC or Marvel cafe, that it's just part of the decor.

Not sure it would fly though but worth a shot.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I may be wrong but I suspect the op managed to post without joining somehow . . .


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

@MildredM I suspect this was not a legit account and it has been removed - therefore it now shows as Guest


----------

